# can my 450watts psu handle hd5770 ?



## maknom66 (Feb 19, 2012)

my psu has 2x4pin molex and 2x sata connectors and 10 ampere on 12V+ railing. can it handle hd 5770?


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 19, 2012)

company/model of psu ?


----------



## maknom66 (Feb 19, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> company/model of psu ?


something like tech-com india


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 19, 2012)

don't risk it. It says 450W , but I guarantee you it will be more like 250 W


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 19, 2012)

@maknom66,
 NO.for sure it won't handle.10A on 12v is not enough to run 5770.5770 requires atleast around 25a.so better buy a new psu for 2.5k.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2012)

maknom66 said:


> something like tech-com india



that PSU can't even handle a HD5670 properly [GPU you are using]. you'll need a proper 400-450W to use HD6770.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2012)

Closing this thread.

This was a Captain Obvious query which could be answered had you read the sticky threads in this section.

NO.


----------

